# Scanergebnisse verbessern und Arbeitsschritte speichern



## Homunculus (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo; 
welche Arbeitschritte benutzt man grundsätzlich, um Graustufen-Scans schwarzweiß zu machen? Der direkte schwarzweiß-Scan ist bei meinem Gerät leider etwas schlecht, deswegen mache ich immer manuell mit Grau als Farbe durch Weiß ersetzen, aber das kommt einer Helligkeits/Kontrast-Spielerei gleich, am Ende ist das Ergebniss immer zu hell, bzw zu viel vom Text verschwindet.
Hier ein Bsp: http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/9026/kologieks3.gif
Die Buchstaben sind in real etwas dicker, als im Scan


Und die nötigen Arbeitsschritte kann man doch sicherlich abspeichern, wisst ih, wie das in der US-Version geht? Bei mir gibts nur die Option "create new document from current state"


----------



## Michael Aringer (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Nachdem du in Graustufen gescannt hast gibt es zahlreiche Methoden das Bild, bzw. in diesem Fall den Textscan zu verbessern. Am schönsten mit dein Einstellungen spielen kann man, indem man mit Layern arbeitet. Die Arbeitsschritte kann man wie Makros als Aktionen speichern.

Unter "Layer > New Adjustment Layer" findest du alles was du brauchst. In deinem Fall würde ich mit "Levels", "Curves" und "Brightness/Contrast" ein wenig spielen. Schau dir an, womit du zum besten Ergebnis gelangst.

Wie du Aktionen aufzeichnest lässt sich hier nicht so einfach erklären. Das Prinzip ist es jedoch, einfach ein Dokument scannen, dann auf Record drücken und alles einstellen wie gewünscht. Danach auf Stopp und fertig ist die Aktion. Trotzdem braucht es für gute Aktionen noch mehr, unter Anderem auch ein wenig Übung, denn diese Funktion hat auch ihre Tücken.

Servus, Michael


----------

